

Conversation with Steve Jobs on the iPhone 4 antenna problems - bensummers
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/07/01/exclusive-conversation-with-steve-jobs-on-the-iphone-4-antenna-problems/

======
thecircusb0y
You know what makes a drug dealer successful? He doesn't use his own product,
and so he can be ignorant to the problems the product has/causes while he
markets, deals, and benefits.

Granted it says "Sent from an Iphone" but that could be an auto signature.

~~~
thecircusb0y
I don't understand why I was voted down. There are a mass of people that treat
Apple products like a drug. They have to have their fix of the latest and
greatest apple products even if their current product works just fine. I just
think that Steve Jobs fits the profile of a dealer, because he can be so
2-faced about the product. "This right here is the future of cell phones, you
can do everything on it!" to "Its just a phone". How do you go from telling
people that this product can do everything, theres an app for all of it, they
get dependent on this product and then the product doesn't work when they get
their next fix, they are helpless in the water, and they're told not to worry.
Microsoft has been the same way in the past. People stuck with Vista on their
new PC's when XP worked just fine. Though I can't come up with an example for
google... perhaps they are truly not evil..

~~~
inklesspen
You were probably voted down because your analogy is insane. A drug dealer
doesn't use his own product for two very simple reasons: he doesn't want to
stand out (through abnormal behavior) and he doesn't want his judgment to be
affected. Neither of these apply to a phone, even a magical and revolutionary
phone.

Also, it turns out he never said the "it's just a phone", so that's not really
two-faced, is it?

